

A Software Engineer’s Learning Goals for 2016 - sawant
https://medium.com/@sawant/a-software-engineer-s-learning-goals-for-2016-7f53c04b0bdb

======
sawant
Getting stagnant in your field is never an option for a software engineer. One
of the core aims of a software engineer/developer ought to be updating your
existing skills and learning new stuff.

Thus, it’s time to learn something new and improve upon some of my half-baked
skills that will take me into 2016, with the right boost to my skillset and my
career.

